# How can I listen radio on FreeBSD ?



## sw2wolf (Nov 16, 2012)

I am using FreeBSD-9.0 as my every day desktop.

```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Fri Jul  6 11:09:08 CST 2012     ***@mybsd.zsoft.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386
```

Can I use my box to listen radio? If yes, how?


thanks!


----------



## Beastie (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, it depends on the radio station. Many provide a playable mp3 over HTTP, or a m3u playlist pointing to an mp3 file, or any similar setup with different file formats. You just have to find these files and play them using your favorite multimedia player (e.g. Mplayer).
Some radios only work through crappy Flash-based players though.

You can find indexes of online radios, e.g. http://www.internet-radio.com/


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2012)

If by radio you mean AM/FM radio, you will need an (analogue) TV card. The tuner on it can also receive AM/FM radio.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 16, 2012)

I used to use multimedia/tunapie to listen to internet radio but if I remember correctly the last time I had it installed it had stopped supporting Shoutcast and took a lot of the stations with it when it did. I believe it still supported Icecast but that didn't carry as many stations.


----------



## sw2wolf (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks for all your answer ! thanks!


----------

